# Present for roll call



## bokdong81 (Jan 5, 2006)

I just got a smoker for christmas.  It is a Brinkmann electric smoker, it is round, red, and 3-4 ft tall.  I am in the process of cooking smoking a brisket right now.  I think that it can only get better from here.  I look forward to gaining much more knowledge and experience.
thanks.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 6, 2006)

Bokdong81,
     Congratulations on the new smoker and welcome to the forum! Hope the brisket turns out to be the best that you have ever had. And by the way, if you haven't already done so, you might want to read through Jeff's BBQ on line course at the top of this forum. I went through it and found it to be very helpful. 

     Please be sure to let us know how the brisket turns out and again, a hearty welcome to the forum.


----------



## mikeold (Jan 6, 2006)

Bokdong81,

Welcome to the forum. You'll have to post a couple of pictures of the brisket. 

Mike


----------



## Dutch (Jan 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Smoking Meat Forums bokdong81. Cudos for tackling a brisket, I know some guys that won't even try a brisket because they are intimidated by it.  Things we like on site are
A) pictures of what you smoke and pictures of you smokin' toys
B) recipes
C) reports of your family and friends "WOW" stories (OK -Let's just call 'em BRAGGING rights.

I hope that you'll learn a lot here and contribute to the site.


----------

